# Trick or Treat martial arts event, HUGE HIT



## jumpin_12 (Nov 2, 2008)

The actual event was called the Candy Run, the night before Halloween.  Here is what we did:  At 5:00pm, the public was invited to watch a very cool demo done by our demo team, followed by an introductory class, the Sheriff's Dept doing a Trick Or Treat safety class, then costume contest.  
Everyone that was there then received glow necklaces (with our logo on them of course) along with a Candy Run punch card at 5:45pm.  We had previously organized over 25 businesses in our downtown area to participate by handing out candy and coupons to our participants.
For marketing, we had our own students of course, gave them invitations to give to their friends, and then sent flyers to the public schools to hand out promoting our safe trick or treat event.  We had an awesome turnout, with about 250 kids, and a total of 500-600 people in our building.
Once they were finished with all businesses, we had games, food, and drinks at our place while others finished up the Candy Run.  They then entered their Candy Run punch card into a raffle prize drawing, which consisted of prizes donated by various businesses.  Very cool event, we'll be posting the details and promo stuff for download on our website now that we know the entire thing worked very well as an event to get lots of people in the door.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 2, 2008)

Sounds like a great night.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 2, 2008)

Glad it was a success!


----------



## AJPerry (Nov 8, 2008)

That sounds like a great promotion for your school and for your local businesses.  I look forward to hearing more about it.

Unfortunately we don't celebrate Halloween here in Australia but I'm sure the concept can be modified for another celebration.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

